# Fish that get very large (pic heavy!)



## frogmanjared

There are many aquarium fish that people impulse buy because they're cute, or they don't know how big they can actually get. Here's a list of some of those giants. Feel free to add to the list. Research before you buy! 

-*Plecos* Many species grow to more than 12", up to 20"









-*Iridescent Shark* _Pangasius hypophthalmus_ up to 3' 









*-Red-tailed catfish* _Phractocephalus hemioliopterus _Over 100 lbs.









_-_*Pacus* _Colossoma sp _At least 40 lbs.









-*Clown loach* _Botia macracanthus_ 16"









-*Kissing gourami* _Helostoma temminckii 12"_









_-_*Tinfoil barb* _Barbonymus schwanenfeldii 13"_









_-_*Chinese algae eater* _Gyrinocheilus aymonieri 11"_
_No pic yet... find one!_

_-*Clown Knife* Notopterus Chitala Approaching 3'_









_-*Black Ghost Knife* Apteronotus albifrons 20" The one on the right..._









_-*Chinese high-fin shark* Myxocyprinus asiaticus Over 3'_









-*Giant Gourami *_Osphronemus goramy_ 28"









-*Arowana* _Osteoglossum bicirrhosum >4ft._









-*Dinosaur Eel, Bichir *_Polypterus spp. Check which one, some _over 16"









*-Peacock Bass* _Chichla spp. __around 15 lbs_










_*-Tiger Shovelnose* Pseudoplatystoma Fasciatum around 3’_










_-*Oscar* Astronotus ocellatus 14”







_


----------



## fishscale

I think people should see some pics of these fish in action. 

Edit: Nevermind, didn't load the first time for some reason.


----------



## frogmanjared

Added some pics!


----------



## n00dl3

frogmanjared said:


> -*Plecos* Many species grow to more than 12", up to 20"


common pleco at LFS actually grow up to 3'.


----------



## lauraleellbp

:thumbsup: 

Excellent post!

Holy cow, I have NEVER seen a clown loach like that! I've seen big ones, but that one makes the term "morbidly obese" like an understatment!!! :icon_eek:


----------



## deleted_user_16

these are huge!!!!!!


----------



## ikuzo

that clown loach is a big momma allright. does it breed? because i never know any clown loach bred in captivity.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef

I'm not getting the Chinese algae eater or black ghost knife pictures. Is everyone else?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

*Giant Gourami *_Osphronemus goramy _About a foot and a half


----------



## deleted_user_16

jeez man


----------



## Crystalview

I am very glad you posted pictures of these popular fish. So many people buy them when they are small and don't realize how big they get. 
I just saw another article of someone that released big tropical fish into a lake. I hate that! 
We are also starting to see our foreign plants in our lakes and water ways. Wow how we change our world...........


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef

I'll ask again. Are all the pictures showing up for everyone else? I've tried in Firefox and IE, and don't see the black ghost knife or Chinese algae eater.


----------



## deleted_user_16

no, they are not


----------



## lauraleellbp

x3

I think he was working still on getting some of the pics...


----------



## Crystalview

I see all the pic's.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef

Really? Look closer. You see the black ghost? I count 9 pictures in the first post. Everyone but you seem to as well...


----------



## frogmanjared

I couldn't find good pics of large black ghost or chinese algae eaters... they really didn't show the size, so there's no pics right now. The problem with chinese algae eaters is that as they get bigger, they feed of the the slime coat of fish as well :eek5: . It's good for turtle shells though... keep 'em sparkling clean and free of parasites!


----------



## lauraleellbp

Huh I'll keep that in mind. An actual use for CAE- who knew!


----------



## frogmanjared

Crystalview said:


> I am very glad you posted pictures of these popular fish. So many people buy them when they are small and don't realize how big they get.
> I just saw another article of someone that released big tropical fish into a lake. I hate that!
> We are also starting to see our foreign plants in our lakes and water ways. Wow how we change our world...........


I know what you mean... now there's 2 snakehead species loose in the US. The Northern snakehead has reached most of the way along the east coast, and into Illinois. Now there's populations of Giant snakeheads in Florida... only time will tell how far they will spread. Below: giant snakehead








It's illegal to have any snakehead... but the giant got loose becuase it outgrew someone's tank and they let it go. The northern snake was let loose in one of the east cost states becuase the guy wanted it for a food source.. now it's causing havoc. I've even seen clown loaches and cory catfish let loose in my town's creek! They die over winter of course, but if something gets loose that can survive, we're screwed! It's not just the fish themselves that are problems it's the diseases they carry...anyone heard of VHS? It's destroying our fisheries, and it hasn't even spread yet! Thanks for listening to me vent.


----------



## forddna

That's a gorgeous fish above!

BTW, there is a "monster fish rescue" that can be found on google, so if anyone reading this needs to rehome a big fish, or has room to give one a good home, check it out!! 

And for general interest, there is a Monster Fish Keepers website (forums, classifieds, etc)

You might want to post a pic of a big Arowana since some LFS sell them 5-6". They are so slender at that size/age that they don't LOOK like a big fish..


----------



## deleted_user_16

it is a beautiful fish


----------



## fshfanatic

frogmanjared said:


> There are many aquarium fish that people impulse buy because they're cute, or they don't know how big they can actually get. Here's a list of some of those giants. Feel free to add to the list. Research before you buy!
> -*Arowana* _Osteoglossum bicirrhosum >4ft._


That is NOT an Arowana. It is a Arapaima and it is a baby one at that.


----------



## Spiritwind

I am thinking black pacu can get bigger than 40 pounds, they are supposed to be able to reach 5 feet in length.


----------



## fishscale

Yeah, definitely not an arowana. I actually saw one for sale once. I hope the guy had a large pond.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef

I made the mistake of buying a red snakehead several years back. I was experienced with big cichlids, I figured I could manage it. I kept it for a little over two years, it got not only huge, but splashed water everywhere, broke glass tops, and was a menace to my household. After keeping it in a tank with plywood and cinder blocks on top for long enough to give up, I gave it to a buddy who had made a large tank. He called me back after another year or two begging me to find it a home or he was going to have to put it in the freezer. I doubted that would kill it.


----------



## deleted_user_16

ha, those are very strong fish


----------



## frogmanjared

Fixed the Arowana. I knew that pic was a little fishy... Any other large fish people have seen in their LFS??

-*Dinosaur Eel, Senegal Bichir *_Polypterus senegalus(or other bichir species) _over 16"


----------



## forddna

Here's a link to a thread re: 18" black ghost knife. Has a couple photos.

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53418&highlight=bgk+years


----------



## Characins

My lfs sells arowanas. Some are only 4", and we have some bigger ones nearly 2'. Even though the big ones are right next to the small ones, people assume theya re a completely different species and then get mad when they find out their cute little arro is now a foot long and ate all the fish in the tank.

By the way, here's a good pic of an oscar, the fish people most often buy that ends up growing out of their tank. I see kids walk out with a 10 gallon tank and a baby oscar in a bag. Poor oscars.









Really big fish, the arapaima-


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

This is a great thread for people to see how big these water monsters can get.. Good stuff.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Characins said:


> My lfs sells arowanas. Some are only 4", and we have some bigger ones nearly 2'. Even though the big ones are right next to the small ones, people assume theya re a completely different species and then get mad when they find out their cute little arro is now a foot long and ate all the fish in the tank.
> 
> By the way, here's a good pic of an oscar, the fish people most often buy that ends up growing out of their tank. I see kids walk out with a 10 gallon tank and a baby oscar in a bag. Poor oscars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really big fish, the arapaima-




Oh my geez!


----------



## rasetsu

The Dallas World Aquarium has several giant arapaimas. I think they are actually endangered and are definetly illegal to keep as pets in Texas because they can survive the winter.


----------



## trackhazard

Hydrocynus Vittatus - Tigerfish. Up to 30"











Hydrolycus Armatus - Sabertooth. Up to 36"


I know someone who has both of these (a school of 5 Tigerfish and a Sabertooth) in a 150. They are still relatively small (not yet 1 foot). He is getting his 900 gallon set up for them and we are wondering if even that will be big enough.

I'd love to have a tank full of Frontosas but I don't have space for a 6 foot tank as they can grow up to 1 foot long.

-Charlie


----------



## Gezza

These fish can grow to be larger than people realise and pet shops should advertise this when selling.


----------



## fshfanatic

Peacock Bass and Tiger Shovelnose couple buddies went flyfishing is South America.


----------



## deleted_user_16

daaaaaaaang!!!


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef

Gezza said:


> These fish can grow to be larger than people realise and pet shops should advertise this when selling.


IMO, pet shops shouldn't order these species at all. I'm opening a LFS soon, and won't even carry oscars except by demand, and oscars are small (relatively speaking). My problem with Astronatus is that too many live in 20 gallons until they die of hole-in-the-head or simply foul conditions. Every aspect of the pet hobby has these animals people aren't prepared to care for the course of their life, whether it's Burmese pythons, pot-bellied pigs, green iguanas, or pacu.


----------



## neilfishguy

Why not oscars? They only need 55 gallons...there are many many more fish that grow to large...


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef

neilfishguy said:


> Why not oscars? They only need *55 gallons*...there are many many more fish that grow to large...


Most people haven't seen a 16 inch oscar, I'm guessing! They get MUCH bigger than most folks have laid eyes on. I've seen many breeder size fish that couldn't easily turn around in a 55 (12 inch wide tank). One oscar can live some two years in a 55, but it will get hole in the head, bacterial infections, lateral line disease, or worse without huge regular water changes. They might can live in a tank that size, but they "need" much, much larger.

Edit, just re-read and apologies if that came off rude. I just feel certain that single full-grown oscar needs a 90-125 gallon tank, minimum.


----------



## deleted_user_16

I agree, I do not own huge fish, but I have seen pics


----------



## fishscale

I think it's ok to carry the species as long as you check out the buyer. I would say that the majority of people who own rays know what they are doing, and yet rays are pretty hard to keep, in terms of equipment. It just depends on what people perceive the fish to be. People look at rays and think wow, big expensive fish, better leave it to experts. People see tinfoil barbs and think, how cute, I will put a couple in a 10 gallon tank.

I think it would be a good middle ground if you didn't regularly stock them, but maybe kept one or two in a big display tank. Oscars are pretty neat fish.


----------



## Ozymandias

I agree that as long as you stock some as display only to show how big they get people would notice and get the point. also I've watched people feed Oscars feeder fish and it wasn't pretty


----------



## bra_van_drakh

the only one that can beat these is the arapaima gigas [reach 5 meters in natural habitat, and IS the largest freahwater fish]






















frogmanjared said:


> Fixed the Arowana. I knew that pic was a little fishy... Any other large fish people have seen in their LFS??
> 
> -*Dinosaur Eel, Senegal Bichir *_Polypterus senegalus(or other bichir species) _over 16"


and this isnt polypterus senegalus [they only reach 9"], its ornatipinis, a ornate bichir, which is large for the polypterus genus [~18"] got one 10" but it jumped and my dog chew only her head off. ..


----------



## BiscuitSlayer

frogmanjared said:


> I know what you mean... now there's 2 snakehead species loose in the US. The Northern snakehead has reached most of the way along the east coast, and into Illinois. Now there's populations of Giant snakeheads in Florida... only time will tell how far they will spread. Below: giant snakehead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's illegal to have any snakehead... but the giant got loose becuase it outgrew someone's tank and they let it go. The northern snake was let loose in one of the east cost states becuase the guy wanted it for a food source.. now it's causing havoc. I've even seen clown loaches and cory catfish let loose in my town's creek! They die over winter of course, but if something gets loose that can survive, we're screwed! It's not just the fish themselves that are problems it's the diseases they carry...anyone heard of VHS? It's destroying our fisheries, and it hasn't even spread yet! Thanks for listening to me vent.


I used to have a friend that had two snakeheads. He kept them in a 180 gallon tank each. 

They are the only fish that I have ever seen that appear to kill for sport. These things are vicious and formidable. They would absolutely wreak havoc in the wild. I could easily see a small number of them annihilating trout, bass, sunfish, etc. in an American body of water.

On another note, I have seen pictures of people catching arowanas here in Georgia. One guy on Lake Lanier (about 45 minutes north of Atlanta) caught one last year that was about 3 feet. 

http://www.wmi.org/bassfish/reports/108373.htm

People have got to stop releasing these things in the wild. The negative impact won’t be felt until it is too late.


----------



## Characins

Oscars have got to be one of, if not the most miskept fish species.
They are extremely popular and nearly every fish store keeps them.
Beginners come and see these guys and think they're another dwarf cichlid until it grow over a foot long.

I made a mistake like this when I first started out.

My second tank was a 30 gallon with a single oscar. He lived in there for 6 or 8 months before I finally realized- what am I doing!

He lives in my 75 gallon now, I provide very frequent water changes and excellent filtration. He's nearly 14 years old now, and staying strong!


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef

My issue with oscars is even people who know they get large either think they won't grow that large in a smaller tank, or that it will take them years to outgrow their tank. They grow FAST, and they suffer from poor water quality in ways that novices won't notice. I only have room for a few display tanks in my space. I really don't see taking up a whole 125 just to put a big oscar in as a "warning."


----------



## valerietheangel

The bonsai kitten site was actually created by a couple of MIT students several years ago (it was a huge topic of debate in one of my high school biology classes). And the second picture of the arapaima that was posted by bra_van_drakh is actually a Wel's catfish, they're found in Europe, that one was caught in Italy.


----------



## NeverEndingNinja

Valerie, he stated that the Arapaima was the only fish that exceeded the size of those catfish.


----------



## fishscale

BiscuitSlayer said:


> I used to have a friend that had two snakeheads. He kept them in a 180 gallon tank each.
> 
> They are the only fish that I have ever seen that appear to kill for sport. These things are vicious and formidable. They would absolutely wreak havoc in the wild. I could easily see a small number of them annihilating trout, bass, sunfish, etc. in an American body of water.
> 
> On another note, I have seen pictures of people catching arowanas here in Georgia. One guy on Lake Lanier (about 45 minutes north of Atlanta) caught one last year that was about 3 feet.
> 
> http://www.wmi.org/bassfish/reports/108373.htm
> 
> People have got to stop releasing these things in the wild. The negative impact won’t be felt until it is too late.


They need to release some asian arowanas so that we can start keeping them 

I'm kidding, of course. It's pretty hard to get people to stop releasing stuff like this in the wild. I remember hearing stories about people releasing tons of exotic fish in a stream near a zoo, and some people who wanted p-bass would just cast off the side. 

Snakeheads are pretty vicious. I have seen one pulled out of the water, gutted, in a bucket, only to flop out of the boat and swim away. There are, however, many species of Channa that are really quite gorgeous, and it is a shame that they are not allowed. It's the only way, but I'm sure they will still find their way here, just as piranha find their way to aquariums in states that don't allow them.


----------



## jaidexl

lauraleellbp said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Excellent post!
> 
> Holy cow, I have NEVER seen a clown loach like that! I've seen big ones, but that one makes the term "morbidly obese" like an understatment!!! :icon_eek:


Stop by boardroom sometime. Rich usually has a few like that in the big planted entrance tank that usually holds rainbows. My jaw dropped last week, looking at one of the new ones... MONSTER LOACH!


----------



## lauraleellbp

Yeah I'm going to have to make a road trip of it and head up that way sometime- it's off of 41 near Bonita, right?


----------



## jaidexl

Farther north in Ft. myers, on the back corner of the road where olive garden is (12795 Kenwood Lane). Make a left there and drive straight back, big angelfish painted in the window. Don't expect more than a small family owned type place, they're good people though and have lots of dedicated customers. Some killer huge pieces of driftwood as well, an entire bin of it.


----------



## aznkonner

that clown loach is huge. the biggest i've seen was only about half that size. how old is that thing? mine are already 5 years old and is like the size if its' tail!

oh yea and the tin foil pic isn't that great to show size. i've seen some HUGE ONES in petshops. those are the sizes that they sell at the asian markets 

half of the popular plecos should be on here. I have some right now that are around 8 inches and still have a long ways to grow. the common sail fin pleco is one that outgrows a tank easily too. i sadly lost mine at around 14 inches. beautiful specimen for a cheap pleco but be ready to feed and grow those guys.

and i know this seems weird but i think angelfish should be put on there as well. i know they dont' grow THAT big but people tend to buy them and put them in 10 gallon or 5 gallon tanks way too often. angels need at least a 60 or maybe a 40 tall or something. they love the height and way too often i see huge angelfish in small tanks.

many people think that fish will only grow as big as the tank they are given. however, that is not true. some fish like the pacu will continue to grow (given good water conditions) reguardless of how big the tank is. scientists did an experiement where they take salmon and put them in a small tank with clean water coming in at all times. the salmon grown in the tank grew until they looked like sardines. i think some fish like the common goldfish will grow less or very slowly if given a small tank. however goldfish are the exception not the rule.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer

fishscale said:


> They need to release some asian arowanas so that we can start keeping them



I wouldn't be surprised if the one I linked to was eaten by a Georgia fisherman. They could probably release arowanas (or whatever) and it would wind up on dinner plates down here. LOL


----------



## Raimeiken

big chain petstores dont care about how big they get, as long as they're making money they'll keep selling them.


----------



## aznkonner

Raimeiken said:


> big chain petstores dont care about how big they get, as long as they're making money they'll keep selling them.


sad but true. but like everyone else said they should have like a picture of the fish and growth charts so everyone knows how big and how fast they can grow. clown loaches imho can be kept in the normal aquarium. they grow so slowly that the person is more likely to kill it due to some other reason WAAAAAY before it can reach that size. and plus if it ever reaches a size too big for the tank i'm sure the lfs will gladly take it back. other fish like the redtail catfish and arowana should not be kept in most tanks due how fast they can grow. an aro can outgrow a 60 in about 6 months and same for a red tail cat.


----------



## macclellan

I don't see the bala shark anywhere up there. I actually saw these in little "self contained ecosystems" of about ~8" tanks. Made me sick.

Here's a pretty comprehensive list and support group:
http://www.monsterfishrescue.com/index.php?pr=Common_Monsters


----------



## chase127

well. gota take out my siamese algae eater now!


----------



## jjp2

The fish store I frequent in Ft Myers has a clown loach close to that size. I couldn't believe it when I saw it. They say the person that brought it in bought it there 10 yrs ago when it was 1-2 inches.


----------



## NstyN8

An interesting (non offensive) video about snakeheads:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_1HmUY5EOo


----------



## Inspired

Don't angelfish get big too?, here's a pic of a big angelfish


----------



## Lupin

Inspired said:


> Don't angelfish get big too?, here's a pic of a big angelfish


6 inches body diameter is not uncommon. Depends which species you're talking about, _P. scalare_ or _P. altum_.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic

this would be nice to have to show people at the store what there buy because they normaly they dont research befor they buy. some of these are good fish to own even with there large size but some just get way to big and aggresive. ever see a african goliath tiger fish eat its unreal so much more aggresive than a snakehead. its nice to see these fish but most people dont give them what they require to thrive.


----------



## Kwazar

Torpedo barbs/roseline sharks get alot bigger than most people think, 6+ inches, and are not uncommon in stores. 

I was at a local store in Mobile, AL a couple weeks back and they were selling 3 18in baby alligator gar for $40. ALLIGATOR GAR!!! That is ridiculous, they get almost 200lbs and 7+ feet long! I have been bowfishing for these guys in Mobile Bay and they def don't belong in home aquariums. But rest assured somebody will cave in because they look so awesome and buy one, or two , or three...

Also, someone posted earlier that arapaima gigas reaches 5m in length, pretty sure thats a big overshot. Maybe 4m at the absolute most, and even then still not the biggest freshwater fish. Mekong giant catfish/stingrays and some sturgeon get significantly larger.


----------



## mistergreen

don't forget the goldfish


----------



## macclellan

Wow! I won a fancy tail at the school carnival in kindergarten. It was about 8" when I went to middle school, but that thing is a beast!


----------



## Wasserpest

Thread locked per OP's request.


----------

